# Epson Projector Question



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

I was going to purchase the new Epson Home Cinema 3500 because of the high contrast ratio, but I just was offered a pretty good deal on a new 3020. I know the contrast ratio and lumens are lower that the 3500. My projector will be in the basement and it will be completely dark most of the time. Would love some input. I'm also open to other projectors. Thanks


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

By the way, I was going to spend 1699 on the epson 3500 but prefer to keep the budget between 1000-1200. Thanks


----------

